# Updating 7.0 -> 8.0, after booting new kernel partitions are gone?!



## msteiner (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,

first of all: hello forum! (first post ;-)

i have a small home server running, i startet with FreeBSD 4.x on this box, now it is a FreeBSD 7.0 running and i tought it might be a good idea to perform an update to stay ,,up to date''.

its a bit wired but i have an internal PATA Harddisk running at ad0 (500gb) and a SATA with 1T running at an PCI card which can be found on ad4.

due its older hardware (primary goal is low power consumtion) i have problems to boot from the SATA so i boot from IDE and the rest is on my SATA disk.


```
[mirko@server /usr/src]$ mount
/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
/dev/ad4s1f on /home (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s1e on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```

when i install the new kernel and reboot in single user mode all partitions on ad4 are gone, instead i get ,,ad4p1'' and ,,ad4p2'', fdisk means the first partition is FreeBSD (which is good :-D) but trying to see the disklables on ad4p1 with ,,disklabel'' says ,,not a valid disklabel''...

well, i reinstalled my old kernel (thats why i'm online ;-)) but this doesnt makes me happy!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 15, 2010)

A slight chance the following in 
/boot/loader.conf would help:

```
geom_bsd_load="YES"
geom_mbr_load="YES"
geom_label_load="YES"
```
which fixed stuff here. (v7 >> v8)


----------

